# Moving from Canada to Mexico



## Moving South (Jun 22, 2016)

We are a family of 4 with a child with autism. We have decided to uproot and move to Mexico. We have a few important first questions. 1. Where are some of the better parts for us to consider (we don't want to be to close to a large city but don't want to live in the middle of no where either). 2. While we are selling most of our furniture and other things there are quite a few things we want to bring with us. We are considering shipping our stuff down with a moving company. Does anyone have a moving company they recommend? Anyone know the costs we should expect? We are planning to find a home to rent while we look for a place to buy/build. Anyone have insight into that process?
Thank you to anyone who might be able to answer these questions or may be able to bring up other important ones we should be aware of.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Strom White movers are in the Chapala area ..... email them

Strom White Movers - The Recommended Choice

Have you applied for resident visas ??


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Moving South said:


> We are a family of 4 with a child with autism. We have decided to uproot and move to Mexico. We have a few important first questions. 1. Where are some of the better parts for us to consider (we don't want to be to close to a large city but don't want to live in the middle of no where either). 2. While we are selling most of our furniture and other things there are quite a few things we want to bring with us. We are considering shipping our stuff down with a moving company. Does anyone have a moving company they recommend? Anyone know the costs we should expect? We are planning to find a home to rent while we look for a place to buy/build. Anyone have insight into that process?
> Thank you to anyone who might be able to answer these questions or may be able to bring up other important ones we should be aware of.


When I see a post like yours, I am never quite sure how to respond. You ask a few simple questions, and perhaps the right response is just to address those specific questions. However, when I don't know any of the background, questions about moving companies and buying/building always make me wonder how much experience the questioner has with Mexico. 

In particular, the juxtaposition of questions about where to live in Mexico with a query about the process for buying/building seems incongruous. I would not recommend anyone even begin to think about buying or building until they have spent enough time in Mexico to have some good ideas about what parts of it they like. In fact, even shipping stuff here seem premature until you have spent enough shorter stays to have a good idea of where you like.

I apologize if it seems like I am criticizing you for even asking. That is not my intention. I would just like to make sure you know what you might be getting into.


----------



## pappabeemx (Jun 20, 2016)

Lake Chappala Moving is very good also. Winston did a great job for us back in 2010. 

I would also check on medical care. Most of the areas are currently serviced by very good doctors and hospitals.

We live in San Antonio Tlay and love it. We have also lived in other parts of Lake Side. You will find a very large and active community of Canadians around lakeside. 

One thing that Mexico has is very good roads around here. We can get to the airport or to Guad. within 45min to an hour.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pappabeemx said:


> …One thing that Mexico has is very good roads around here. …


You clearly live in a different part of Mexico than I do. No one has ever called the streets in Guadalajara "good". Some of the highways are good, like between Chapala, the airport, and Guadalajara, as you mention, but that is not true of all of them. On the other hand, you did qualify it with "around here", so you weren't making any claims about all the roads in Mexico.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It seems to me that there are some recent post about moving to Mexico, after reading the OPs questions you realize they do not have a clue to what the rules and regulations are, no idea about high elevation areas vs. coastal areas, costs and being able to work...
Rolly Brooks passed but his website thank god is still up and running giving important information to newbies, here is his page on moving to Mexico............miss you Rolly

How to Move to M?xico


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> It seems to me that there are some recent post about moving to Mexico, after reading the OPs questions you realize they do not have a clue to what the rules and regulations are, no idea about high elevation areas vs. coastal areas, costs and being able to work...
> Rolly Brooks passed but his website thank god is still up and running giving important information to newbies, here is his page on moving to Mexico............miss you Rolly
> How to Move to M?xico


Kudos for the rollybrook link, immeasurably helpful. As far as several new posters getting an itch to move to Mexico, I get the same feeling, namely that they're so vague on multiple levels, it's hard to offer any assistance. Without being too nosy, it's helpful to know _why_ they're coming: Retirement, job transfer, college, a just taking a year off are all common enough, and each has different requirements. It's also good for them to have at least an idea of a region, a climate and what level of population density they like. Then there is the language/culture comfort level questions. Too much with too little to go on.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

In yesteryear someone interested in a destination would spend time at a library reading everything on the subject, now a days we have computers that make getting information so much easier except these yuffals make up their minds instantly and expect answers instantly...

Isla, before you ask...yuffals = Young Urban Failures


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Isla, before you ask...yuffals = Young Urban Failures


What a judgmental acronym!


----------



## pappabeemx (Jun 20, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> You clearly live in a different part of Mexico than I do. No one has ever called the streets in Guadalajara "good". Some of the highways are good, like between Chapala, the airport, and Guadalajara, as you mention, but that is not true of all of them. On the other hand, you did qualify it with "around here", so you weren't making any claims about all the roads in Mexico.


I wasn't talking about city streets (I lived in Ajijic for a few years and drive a Merc Grand Marquis) so please don't talk to me about bad city streets. 

What I was referring to was the highways and connecting streets between areas.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pappabeemx said:


> I wasn't talking about city streets (I lived in Ajijic for a few years and drive a Merc Grand Marquis) so please don't talk to me about bad city streets.
> 
> What I was referring to was the highways and connecting streets between areas.


Not long ago, I took a long road trip through Northern Mexico, crossing most of the States north and west of Guadalajara (Aguascalientes, Zacatecas, Durango, Chihuahua, Baja, Sonora, Sinaloa and Nayarit). While the cuotas are almost always in great shape, the libres vary from good to terrible. That was what I was thinking of when I made my comment about bad Mexican roads.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Not long ago, I took a long road trip through Northern Mexico, crossing most of the States north and west of Guadalajara (Aguascalientes, Zacatecas, Durango, Chihuahua, Baja, Sonora, Sinaloa and Nayarit). While the cuotas are almost always in great shape, the libres vary from good to terrible. That was what I was thinking of when I made my comment about bad Mexican roads.


I drive GDL to Nogales or Mexicali 3 times a year. The cuota is nearly up to U.S. interstate standards but toll for the southern half of that route is abusive, averaging over 2 pesos per kilometer, making it a bigger expense than gas for most vehicles--or a night at a decent hotel. I take the libre, slower but with a good roadbed and still reasonably safe, well into Sinaloa and have never had a problem in daylight. North of Culiacán and through Sonora cuotas are almost impossible to avoid but they're far less expensive.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

Moving South said:


> We are a family of 4 with a child with autism. We have decided to uproot and move to Mexico. We have a few important first questions. 1. Where are some of the better parts for us to consider (we don't want to be to close to a large city but don't want to live in the middle of no where either). 2. While we are selling most of our furniture and other things there are quite a few things we want to bring with us. We are considering shipping our stuff down with a moving company. Does anyone have a moving company they recommend? Anyone know the costs we should expect? We are planning to find a home to rent while we look for a place to buy/build. Anyone have insight into that process?
> Thank you to anyone who might be able to answer these questions or may be able to bring up other important ones we should be aware of.


Although I am far from being an expert on Mexico I would be able to suggest some areas based on my limited experience.

As some of the posters mentioned, the Lake Chapala area might be a good pick. The weather is pleasant year round and it is close to fine medical facilities in Guadalajara. There would be plenty of support from other Expats.

San Miguel de Allende is a nice place; a little cooler than the Chapala area. Might be a little far from good medical facilities. Many Expats for support. More expensive than Chapala or Guanajuato.

Guanajuato is my favorite. Very scenic, and cooler even than San Miguel. Elevation 6700' I think. University town. Steep streets so not for the faint of heart. 45 minutes or less from Leon with good medical facilities. Fewer Expats in Guanajuato.

All the cities I mentioned are inland. I can't tell you much about the beach areas except they are either too humid for me, or are too annoying because of all of the Expats and the peddlers.

Other posters on this forum describe nice neighborhoods in Mexico City, or in the states farther south that for me would be too humid.

Like the others mentioned. Please give more information as too your needs, preferences, and budget and I'm sure you will have plenty of responses.


----------



## Moving South (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the info. We are actually looking at the Yucatan area. The humidity is not an issue for us but I get that it is for some. We are hoping to rent a home which is fully fenced (for kids and pet reasons). Obviously we want to find a good price and not over pay and from our research around $500US would be great. Also does anyone have any suggestions as to where is the best place to cross the border would be. We are driving a small RV down.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Coming down from BC (sure you want to leave during your gorgeous Summer?), your best bet is making your way to El Paso and crossing at Ciudad Juárez. Itś a little shorter than going through Nogales and far less expensive on tolls. Check out the Autopista toll guide so you'll know how much to pay and where. Be a total of $2500 pesos (Juárez to Mérida) and thatś for a car. RV will probably be more, depending on size. Keep in mind Mexican toll roads usually don't take dollars or credit cards. On the way to Mexico City you can check out some of the favorite expat communities in Guanajuato and Querétaro that are often discussed on these boards. Far as the Yucatán, I'll yield to the members that live there or are more familiar with the area. Your specific choice of where to settle depends on your comfort level with language/culture and how much you wish to be around a cluster of expats. Best Wishes on your move.


----------



## Moving South (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank You!!!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you guys been to Merida Before?
I would do this route and explain why: I would drive BC to Laredo TX, you will be traveling on many more miles on US free highways and paying about $2.00USD a gallon for gas opposed to the $3.65USD for gas in Mexico. From Laredo this route driving down Mexico highway 57 allows you to bypass Mexico City via The Arco Norte towards Puebla. You will also save about $100.00 USD in tolls on this route.
good luck


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Have you guys been to Merida Before?
> I would do this route and explain why: I would drive BC to Laredo TX, you will be traveling on many more miles on US free highways and paying about $2.00USD a gallon for gas opposed to the $3.65USD for gas in Mexico. From Laredo this route driving down Mexico highway 57 allows you to bypass Mexico City via The Arco Norte towards Puebla. You will also save about $100.00 USD in tolls on this route. good luck


That's a great option. Won't save quite that much on tolls, but you're spot on as far as cheaper gas in Texas. The Nuevo Laredo-Monterrey corridor is kept secure because of all the NAFTA traffic. Keep in mind this is the _only_ safe area of Tamaulipas which is otherwise plagued with danger. It'd be a super bad idea to enter at Reynosa or Matamoros and drive down the gulf.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Since we do not know the size, number of axels or miles per gallon it is difficult to input all the numbers needed for the ruta a ruta website to calculate...I used the column for buses, from Juarez to Merida the tolls are 4508 pesos, from Laredo to Merida the toll is 3204pesos, a difference of 1304pesos or 93CAD.
If they traveled the route that I suggested there would be 406 Mexican miles shorter so with the difference in gas prices depending on their MPG they could save quite a bit and be on better and safer roads...

Mexico gas = $3.65 a gallon
Texas gas = $1.85 a gallon


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> Since we do not know the size, number of axels or miles per gallon it is difficult to input all the numbers needed for the ruta a ruta website to calculate...I used the column for buses, from Juarez to Merida the tolls are 4508 pesos, from Laredo to Merida the toll is 3204pesos, a difference of 1304pesos or 93CAD.
> If they traveled the route that I suggested there would be 406 Mexican miles shorter so with the difference in gas prices depending on their MPG they could save quite a bit and be on better and safer roads...
> 
> Mexico gas = $3.65 a gallon
> Texas gas = $1.85 a gallon


I lived in Mexico all of 2015 and will return. I had lived-there for long periods before, and during that year, I always enjoyed enraging my Mexican friends (not strangers) by pointing out wide difference in U.S. and Mexican gasoline prices. Many would slam the driving wheel and say strange things about "madres."

Then I'd set them off by saying the U.S was now the world's largest producer of natural gas and petroleum and would soon become the world's largest exporter, and we no longer needed to "seize" Mexican oil as per our usual admitted "imperialist" habits.

Even sophisticated Mexicans still think we have evil designs on their petroleum.

Anyway, if you wanna have fun with Mexican friends, tease them about the price difference. Their education system teaches them the government nationalized the American oil companies "for the benefit of the Mexican people."


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Gas in California is more than Mexico at the average price today of $2.89 per gallon and at $19 pesos to the dollar Mexican Magna at $13.16 per liter is $13.16 X 3.78 liters = $50 pesos per US gallon or $2.61 UDS per gallon.

The $3.65 price per gallon is calculated at the peso at $13.69 to $1 USD and it hasn´t been that for about 16 months.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know Alan, here is the calculation I used to answer the OP......

13.16 x 3.78 = 49.74 ÷ 14 =$3.55CAD per gallon. Remember the OP is Canadian so I converted for him.


----------



## Moving South (Jun 22, 2016)

*Moving South*

Just to answer all of you that seem to sit on some sort of high horse about moving to Mexico. Just because I don't share my families entire life stories and our reasons for wanting to move to Mexico, or a list of all the research that I have already done into such a move, does not mean that I haven't done such research. All I was looking for was some info about a few certain things that I thought someone who has gone through what we are planning to do might have and be willing to share. A sincere thank you to all of you who have volunteered to give useful answers to the very few questions I have asked. To the others, I am sorry I haven't been able to visit every square inch of Mexico and asked if anyone could share if they knew of somewhere they would recommend for a family Moving there. FYI we have chosen San Miguel. But silly me I thought I would look into some other places before making a decision. Again Thank You to all you who understand that I am asking friendly questions and that I appreciate your friendly and informative answers.

I am sorry for coming across as rude or unappreciative, that is not my intention. All I wanted was some helpful advice from someone who has "been there and done that". I thought that was part of responsible research into such an important life decision.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You have discovered that there is wheat with the chaff, and that you must be willing to take both and do your own winnowing. It happens because most posters, with knowledge, want to make sure to avoid leading the naive astray. You are probably not that, but we could not tell from your original broad question. To many, it might look like, “Where is a good place to live in Canada?“.....Kind of a red flag for old hands, and a question without suitable qualifications attached.
So....Hang in there and try to be a bit more gentle to those trying to help you by asking for more information. If you think we are too curious about you, you may want to stay in the frozen north, as Mexicans and expats alike will want to know all about you on first meeting. If you were attracted to San Miguel de Allende at first look, you may have told some folks more about yourself than you realize.
Yeah.....it is a long learning curve, but it is so much fun. Relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

But of course your personal/family life is your own business, but I don't think anyone here was being overly nosy. People do move to Mexico for different reasons, though, and it we could have been more helpful had a broad category been mentioned, like retirement, education, job/business opportunities, or a long vacation---all quite common reasons. Pretty sure nobody assumed you to be wanted by the RCMP San Miguel is a safe choice, very much on the beaten path for North American expats, and if you need, you'll get questions answered and plenty of support from folks who live there. Good luck on your research. Que le vaya bien.


----------



## Moving South (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you and I truly appreciate your input and advice. We are just looking fora safe place to relocate to.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are not alone in wanting a safe place to locate. However, those of us who have lived for many years in Mexico may be a bit overly sensitive to that ubiquitous request....for “safe and clean“. Most of us feel safer in Mexico than in many other places in the world, and Mexico may be one of the rare places where you will see women cleaning the sidewalks in front of their homes with soap and water every morning.
So, again, forgive us and have patience with our responses. In short: If it were not safe, clean, economical and enjoyable to live in the various places where expats tend to settle, they would not have done so by the numbers. 
Now, you have been thoroughly welcomed to the forum and may ask your most pointed questions to the growing crowd of old hands with little else to do but respond. They have maids and gardeners, eh?


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Moving South said:


> Thank you and I truly appreciate your input and advice. We are just looking fora safe place to relocate to.


Re safe places? I bounce around all news sites, a former journalist. Dallas News had a story today. Parents were moving a refrigerator, put it in back of pickup. It somehow fell over and landed right on their four year old son, killing him.

Out in LA on Saturday, LA Times reports, seven people go boating off St. Catalina island. Through no doubt inept sailing skills, their skiff overturns and three drown within 50 yards of shore. What could be safer than a day sailing trip in placid LA waters?

Point? People making mistakes as in household accidents and leisure activities are far more likely to get killed than through banditry. Yes, find a safe place in Mexico, but always keep attention span at highest levels when performing routine tasks, and that increases your odds of reaching ripe old age than cruising down an isolated Mexican road.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> but always keep attention span at highest levels when performing routine tasks, and that increases your odds of reaching ripe old age than cruising down an isolated Mexican road.


 True dat. I worked in some of the crappiest most violent hoods of L.A. for over 25 years and survived through a recipe with a foundation of common sense, a good measure of precaution and a dash of paranoia. Some nervous souls seem to have those measures inverted. In Mexico I live pretty much the same way. Far as household and leisure accidents, along with those that occur taking a stroll to the market or while in a moving vehicle......same recipe works there too.


----------



## Secretgarden (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi. We are Canadian and moved from the Okanagan to the Yucatan. We brought two young grandchildren with us. We called several movers ( large companies) who guaranteed our belongings. Our shipment arrived three months after we moved and cost 11000 Cdn we moved no furniture. 
Each area of Mexico is different as it is in Canada . The climate and amenities availability are not the same everywhere. Suggest you make sure that you start in an area that has expats to help.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

11000 CDN with no furniture? Yikes. If you have any idea how many cubic feet (or meters) of boxes you had that would help me estimate.

I am planning a move too, and so far my plan is to move in two steps, by U-Haul from Seattle to a Public Storage unit in Laredo and later come back for my stuff from Cancun with a Mexican truck & driver. Someone here said it was easier to rent a truck with a driver than without, and it seems better anyway. It's a long drive from Cancun back to Laredo, and I'll have to pay for food and lodging for two instead of one, plus the driver's time, but I think I'll still come out way ahead of 11k$CDN. 

I'm figuring all my boxes will fit in a U-Haul that is second-up from the smallest, maybe third from the smallest if I keep more than I should.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> 11000 CDN with no furniture? Yikes. If you have any idea how many cubic feet (or meters) of boxes you had that would help me estimate.
> 
> I am planning a move too, and so far my plan is to move in two steps, by U-Haul from Seattle to a Public Storage unit in Laredo and later come back for my stuff from Cancun with a Mexican truck & driver. Someone here said it was easier to rent a truck with a driver than without, and it seems better anyway. It's a long drive from Cancun back to Laredo, and I'll have to pay for food and lodging for two instead of one, plus the driver's time, but I think I'll still come out way ahead of 11k$CDN.
> 
> I'm figuring all my boxes will fit in a U-Haul that is second-up from the smallest, maybe third from the smallest if I keep more than I should.


In most motels, there are two beds in every room. If you are willing to share a room, the cost for you and the driver is the same as for one person. Daily wages for the driver's time should cost about $300-$400 mxn/day. Room also about $400-$500/day. Then there is whatever the driver wants per day for the use of his truck. I don't know what that might be, probably it will be combined with his time. Your biggest expenses will be gas and tolls. But $11,000 cdn is over $150,000 mxn. I can't imagine it will come anywhere near that.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In 2001, we brought clothing, kitchen stuff and tools by UHaul to Laredo storage. It took an extra trip with the SUV to relay it all down to Chapala. Now, 15 years later, everything is much more available in Mexico and we would not have brought much of the kitchen stuff or even the tools. We furnished our first 2BR 2BA home for just over $5000 USD, and did it quite nicely with custom made furniture and new appliances. It would cost twice that, now, for sure. However, you will have to weigh that against the cost, inconvenience and other hassles of shipping stuff. My suggestion: Travel light & start fresh.


----------

